# Amazing painting by DallyTsuka



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I was browsing DallyTsuka's store and noticed that she sells gifts for bird owners and one of those things is that she will do a painting (or ink drawing) of your birds. And at more than reasonable prices! So I had her do one of my nine birds and this is the amazing result! And it was fast! I don't have it yet and can't wait to get it 











If you are jealous and want individualized art of your own birds here is where you can get it (hope it is okay to post your link here, Casey) 

www.birdeetoys.webs.com


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's really pretty! I would get one, but the birds would probably chew it up.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it's hard flat canvas, my lovebirds have trouble chewing canvas... munch has tried to get a few of my paintings on the wall lol

and its fine to post the link, i am glad you like it


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a great painting! A definitely see a Sunny pic in the future.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow that's gorgeous!!!! I love it


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

That's gorgeous!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am very happy! I love how she captured Bailey's soft cuddliness and that she even put that spot on the back of Izzy's head that I like so much! I love how she showed Zoey's pearls and pretty eye color etc etc... I could go on forever, I just love it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the eye colour i will admit was tricky. thats a very very hard colour to get, let me tell you lol very strange colours to mix there.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I imagine . It turned out very nice. I though Izzy and Quinn would be tricky but I guess there were others that were more difficult


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the lutinos were the hardest, its hard to show the right shading with them and keep the colours distinct from eachother. cant be too bright in some places but cant use too much darker tones for shading. theyre tricky lol pearls are easy for me, i own two lol i am quite familiar with pearls and using them as models


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy Tiels you are so talented. I am so envious of your talents (well the truth is I'm jealous ). I wish I could draw and paint. I'd be happy if I could do it just half as well as you but I just don't have it in me. :blush: I'll put in an order later for a painting of Sunny but I'm not sure where to hang it yet!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nicely done!! What did you use?? Acrylic, oil, pastel?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the canvases are the flat canvases but they can be framed 


i use acrylic (oil takes wayyyyy too long and its messy.)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As always, I love your work....and now I will be making at least two requests lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

seems i might be busy lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You asked for it, Casey! You make the bird lady a picture and everyone else has to know about it! 

Kidding, Jaime!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That's okay, Bailey! I love being the crazy bird lady lol! And I just had to share, I love my painting  I have always wanted something like this!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'd better stock up my already overstocked paints lol i enjoyed it, so i am very glad you like it!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely picture, well done


----------

